# Kingspec SSD install



## MaxRuse11 (Feb 15, 2018)

Has anyone installed onto a Kingspec SSD or similar, and is there any specific setup required?


----------



## Minbari (Feb 15, 2018)

My system is installed on a Crucial M500 240GB MLC for a few years now and zfs as a default fs. I don't have swap on it because swap is not good for SSD's.


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 15, 2018)

Minbari said:


> I don't have swap on it because swap is not good for SSD's.



Is that true?  What do we do when the day comes when mechnical-magnetic drives don't exist?  How about M.2 SSD drives; is swap bad for them to?  How about audio/video transcoding processes?


----------



## Minbari (Feb 15, 2018)

SSD's have a relatively limited lifetime measured in number of times data is written in each cell block. Although such number has gotten big enough that using SSD as storage drives should not be a concern anymore, Swap memory, as a backup for ram memory, can potentially be written on pretty frequently, thus reducing the overall life of the SSD.


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 15, 2018)

Minbari said:


> SSD's have a relatively limited lifetime measured in number of times data is written in each cell block. .......can potentially be written on pretty frequently, thus reducing the overall life of the SSD.



Yeay knew that, but I didn't think swap was that bad. Unless you got a badly loaded machine lacking a bunch of real ram.  I'm more concerned about frequent video transcoding, now that would do a lot of writing.


----------



## MaxRuse11 (Feb 16, 2018)

Are there any particular settings should be applied when installing?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2018)

Nothing specific comes to mind. TRIM is good and that's already enabled by default. 

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/all-about-zfs.html#idp59199464


----------

